# i have a callamanus problem and need antibiotics



## arnie_rotenburger (Jun 27, 2010)

could somebody please help me!!!


thankyou
arnie


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Canadian Aquatics
Pat or Charles! They have meds!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that, Arnie_R. Patrick (mykiss) posted a useful article about callamanus worms:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=695

They seem to be quite treatable with the right medication. patrick and Charles both carry the medication, levamisole, at Canadian Aquatics. You can find them in the sponsor section and send them a PM. Charles is in Vancouver, so he will probably be closest to you. April also sometimes has the medication. Good luck


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. Arnie, I've replied to your PM. I've got lots of 100% levamisole HCl available.
________
Sally_foryou


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Trust Levamisole it works like a charm.


----------

